# Alaternative Ballast replacement,provided by my boss



## mechtech (Feb 16, 2012)

To explain first,
My boss had me check ballast in offce,found two 120v/0.80amp ballast. Wired in succession,only using the black and white wires from one ballast. And only insatalling two of four possible f12 t40 bulb placements. Both ballasts where leaking bad and had partial voltage. So I give my boss the specs for replacement ballasts. He comes back with two 120v/0.71amp-220voc ballasts. And says they're comparable go ahead and put them in. So I wire in same way as directed..Now different senerio..Lights wont light,acts like not enough amps for two bulbs let alone four....Ive asked other well capable electricians and they say sounds like you need more amps....I took readings on all the other lights,and voltage varied from 120v to 145v...Those are the spacifics guys....Can you shed some light please.


----------



## mechtech (Feb 16, 2012)

*Continuation of ballasts*

My previous question regarding specs on ballasts, wrote incorrect ,sorry
it was a 4' T12 F40 bulbs....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you follow the wiring diagram?

It's time to ditch the T12s and upgrade to at least T8 technology.


----------



## mechtech (Feb 16, 2012)

*reply to post,Alternative ballasts by boss,*

Yeah thats the most obvious,wiring has not changed. Only the ballasts.Also I have no choice in the matter as what to use. An old guy whos been there for a while calls the shots from his desk. My boss listens to him. I tried a used ballast with same rating as previous one and it worked fine.Then put it back in the other light fixture it came from. Like I said the only thing different is the ballast. And the bulbs.Why do I get 220 across the light inserts. When wiring is the same as the rest of the fixtures,even the other ballasts from the other fixtures work fine.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

You probably have electronic ballasts and there not wired correctly.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Stop playing with T12's. total waste of time and money.


----------



## mechtech (Feb 16, 2012)

*T12 Ballast*

I agree,waste of time. Like I said I have no say in the matter. How ever he finally bought me what I asked for.Now fixture works fine. Thank you for your input,all.


----------

